# IUDs are fantastic!!



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Just wanted to pass along my 2 cents about birth control. Wish we had done this years ago.

My wife stopped taking the pill after many years, for various reasons and she always hated the pill anyway. She also can't stand the idea of getting monthly shots. On the other hand, I can't stand the idea of using condoms, and neither of us want surgery, especially since we may change our minds and want more children someday. 

So a little while ago she got a hormonal IUD instead. There was a little discomfort for a couple days, and then nothing. No more pills to worry about, condoms to buy, or messy surgeries. As a bonus, her periods are almost non-existent now, which means more days for us to have sex. How fantastic is that?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's great if it works for her.

Unfortunately it does not work for everyone. Caused me all kinds of problems.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> It's great if it works for her.
> 
> Unfortunately it does not work for everyone. Caused me all kinds of problems.


What kind did you use? I know that IUDs had problems in the far past, but the ones they offer today are much better quality.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea, mine was a long time ago. It was one of the copper ones. The major complication I had was it caused a very bad infection. And then cramping and heavy bleeding for weeks.


----------



## it is what it is (Jun 13, 2012)

I had both, copper IUD first then changed to the hormonal IUD(Mirena) after my female gyno raved about it and no periods, etc. 

copper IUD(2-3 years) - heavy bleeding, cramps, periods lasted 5-7 days.

hormonal IUD(2 years) - seemed great at first, eventually light flow to no periods at all. BUT, gained weight(10-15lbs) and could not lose it no matter how hard I tried with exercise and diet, also ended up having major mood issues, just never happy, *****iness in general, biting my kids heads off, etc.

Now on nothing at age 43, have consistent monthly periods only 3-4 days long, light flow, with no cramps and/or moodiness.

Good luck to your wife on the hormonal IUD and I hope she has better luck with it! Having no periods was definitely the best thing about it.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

my wife starting using the IUD after we had our little girl. it is good for her but I always get poked by the dang thing unless her uterus is in the right position or we are laying the proper way. 

I found the almost perfect position to lay in before but then she got a new one implanted and now the silly thing is poking worse than before. 

to say the least it is rather distracting when we are going good and suddenly there is a sharp poking at the tip of the penis or sometimes inside the urethra....ouch.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

I too, am glad she has had no complications. I am one of the unfortunate ones who experienced the Mirena just last year. Horrible from the moment it was inserted (and I had a very experienced specialist). For 7 days post insertion, I felt as though my uterus was a hooked fish and someone on the outside was tugging on the line. And every day after that I experienced horrible menstrual cramps and bleeding for 5 months. A minute after I had it removed, the cramping went away, and days later, the bleeding stopped. I was on a strong antibiotic for 3 weeks. Strange how some people have success with these things and others experience the opposite.


----------



## jdd (Aug 30, 2013)

marko said:


> my wife starting using the IUD after we had our little girl. it is good for her but I always get poked by the dang thing unless her uterus is in the right position or we are laying the proper way.
> 
> I found the almost perfect position to lay in before but then she got a new one implanted and now the silly thing is poking worse than before.
> 
> to say the least it is rather distracting when we are going good and suddenly there is a sharp poking at the tip of the penis or sometimes inside the urethra....ouch.


Try having her doc trim the string thing -- unless it is already too short, that can cause the same problem. Got better after trimming, but still get stabbed at times. Worth having her mention it to the doc.
My partner works in reproductive health and very rarely hears this complaint, so I do think it has to do with the string length / placement.

Dang it can hurt !!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm a few months away from getting my third Mirena. I absolutely love it. I have periodic hormone panels run to check for peri menopause, but I fully intend to use Mirena until fertility is no longer even a vague concern.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I personally don't like IUD's but if your wife has found something that works well...then great! But they are definitely not for everyone.

I've always felt that even though we have a fair few choices of contraception that is problems and issues with ALL of them.

I did the shot for years... I have two 'pill babies'... out of 3 children!

We're now at the end of our reproductive years and hubby has had the snip. Nice to not have to worry or even really think about this issue anymore.


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

jdd said:


> Try having her doc trim the string thing -- unless it is already too short, that can cause the same problem. Got better after trimming, but still get stabbed at times. Worth having her mention it to the doc.
> My partner works in reproductive health and very rarely hears this complaint, so I do think it has to do with the string length / placement.
> 
> Dang it can hurt !!!!!!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


she did that with the last IUD. she told the doctor that it was still poking me on and off at a later appointment, and my wife said the doctor seemed rather impressed.....not to pat my own back or anything.:smthumbup:


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

marko said:


> my wife starting using the IUD after we had our little girl. it is good for her but I always get poked by the dang thing unless her uterus is in the right position or we are laying the proper way.
> 
> I found the almost perfect position to lay in before but then she got a new one implanted and now the silly thing is poking worse than before.
> 
> to say the least it is rather distracting when we are going good and suddenly there is a sharp poking at the tip of the penis or sometimes inside the urethra....ouch.


Tell her she can ask the dr. to trim the strings shorter. She can also try tucking them up behind the cervix, although at first they are pretty rigid, like tough fishing line. They will get softer with time. But a quick snip by the doc is all it takes most times.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Omg. This thread gave me the heebie geebies. oye! lol.


----------

